# Lubricant



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

As some of you will remember, I bought a vintage Sears Craftsman planer. Well I'm in the middle of rebuilding it. Took it completely apart, cleaned it, sanded and painted. Bought new bearings for head and new knives. After I get some of it back together (head assembly back together.) I'm going to take apart the motor and change the bearing in it. 

My question, as I go back together with it, what would be the best lubricant/grease to use on the screw that lifts the table, and the slideways of the machine. I think regular grease or oil would just attract the wood chips.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lee.. good stuff!!!

http://www.amazon.com/WD-40-Specialist-Dirt-Resistant-Spray/dp/B00CMT9QJ8


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dry lube w/ PTFE....
I'm partial to TriFlow...
it has never let me down...

Tri-Flow Superior Foam Lubricant :: PTFE Lubricant :: Tri-Flow®


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Blows the smoke off his barrel.......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Blows the smoke off his barrel.......


that plural I'll have you know...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice looking machine Lee. Dry silicone or graphite similar to what Stick suggested. Anything that doesn't go on and dry up will attract dust.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill & Stick! I see my local Auto Zone carries the WD 40 Specialist spray. Sounds just what I was looking for!! I will pick up some later in the morning!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thanks Bill & Stick! I see my local Auto Zone carries the WD 40 Specialist spray. Sounds just what I was looking for!! I will pick up some later in the morning!


stay away from WD...
the con lists is far longer than the pro list..

the big boxes and sporting goods stores carry TriFlow..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

stuff I use comes out of Grainger. Simply called "dry lube". admit having no experience with the WD product..

here we go.... 
CRC dry moly lube

used it on large air handler outside air dampers for several years now. works great. no build up to speak of.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

CRC dry molly lube is THE stuff for this application. Just a very light coating. It will
Also help in the prevention of rust. Clean the parts to be coated. It will flake off if 
There is any oily film present.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Perhaps a bicycle grease such a Pedros would be OK, as it's designed to keep moisture out and not attract dirt or dust. I used White Moly grease when I rebuilt the innards of the Shopsmith I own, and it works well.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well.... Bought the WD Specialist Dry Lub this morning. Guess I'll find out the pro's and con's myself! I did see the CRC Dry Molly stuff too, but went with the WD.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

On mechanisms that I worry about wood dust... I use Remington Oil. It's a Teflon based lube that soaks in and dries. Makes it repel moisture, lubes and ends up repelling the dust.

I use it on the mechanisms of my panel saws, table saws, radial arm saws, planers, etc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> On mechanisms that I worry about wood dust... I use Remington Oil. It's a Teflon based lube that soaks in and dries. Makes it repel moisture, lubes and ends up repelling the dust.
> 
> I use it on the mechanisms of my panel saws, table saws, radial arm saws, planers, etc.


good choice...


----------



## bluewood (Nov 26, 2013)

CAT dry film lubricant #242-6990. It's used on all their heavy equiptment.


----------

